# 5 month old puppy in heat?



## CleopatraO (Jul 5, 2014)

This is my first time owning a puppy bought from a breeder. I adopted animals before but through rescue and all the spay/ neuter was taken care of. 

Anyway, I have a 5 month old GSD that is supposed to be spayed in 1.5 week. I've noticed that the hair around her vulva has some brown sticky stuff stuck to it, looks like dry blood. I also found a blood stain on my comforter after she played on my bed with her brother (it could be her period, it could also be her new teeth coming in). I am not sure if she's in heat. I never paid attention to the size of her vulva, so I am not sure if it's swollen, and I've never seen blood actually coming out of her vagina. All I've seen is some brown residue stuck on her hair that I did not see before. Basically, I'm doubting myself T_T

So, I called the vet and they want to reschedule her spaying until next month. They say spaying during heat is more risky and of course more expensive. I am not sure if we should just go ahead and have her spayed in 1.5 week or wait until 1 month later. What do you guys think?

If we'd go with a month later, what do I do with a crazy dog in heat? 

Thanks


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Follow what the vet said and don't let her run loose. Plenty of people who have intact females and are able to handle it. I guess the key is don't let her run around on her own. If you have chained linked fence, I would not leave her in the yard alone. They have been know to mate through the links.

Good luck!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Wait until she is done her cycle. 
And I agree don't let her loose. If she has proven to be an escape artist in the past don't leave her in the yard alone and risk her getting out and finding a handsome boyfriend. 

I never spay any of our girls as we are breeders so all of our girls have "panties" that we line with panty liners to avoid getting blood on the furniture etc. Be sure to change the pads as needed to avoid infections. 
If her brother is an intact male then I would suggest keeping them separated as well, otherwise you may end up with some illegitimate love puppies  
Good luck with your girl 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

